# Cake Icing recipe



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

My daughter has made a cake. We need arecipe for icing using honey as the only sweetener.Can anybody help. Dinner is on in about 1 hour.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Honey icing recipes:

Honey-butter icing
------------------------
1/3 cup honey 2 Bablespoons butter

simer over low heat for 10 minutes until color just begins to darken. Pour over cake.


Plain honey icing
----------------------
1/2 cup honey 1 cup instant milk powder (for thickener)

Put the honey in a blender on medium speed and add the powdered milk a little at a time.

Allow to stand for 30 minutes.


----------

